# DIY Odin drip tip



## jtgrey (11/3/15)

Hi guys . I was a bit bored at work and kept myself busy making this .



Just need to polish it nice and shiny now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/3/15)

Look awesome @jtgrey 
Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/3/15)

that looks great !

wide bore on the odin would give great lung hits

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (11/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> that looks great !
> 
> wide bore on the odin would give great lung hits


Yes I made it as wide as possible . Think I am going to use stainless steel and make a complete new cap with build in drip tip . That way I can make the drip tip part as wide as the cap if I wanted to .


----------

